# AOL & 56k Modem ;)



## nordi (12. September 2005)

Hallo,

ein Kumpel von mir hat gerade angerufen und hat mich was gefragt, wo ich keine Antwort drauf hatte. Also, er sitzt gerade bei ner Freundin, die umgezogen ist, und in der Zeitspanne kurz Internet haben will, bis sie ne Freischaltung ihrer DSL Leitung hat..und das dauert anscheinend!

Also, Sie will nutzen:

Neuste AOL-Software wegen 150 Freistunden
56k Modem ELSA Mikrolink Basic
Windows XP Rechner
und ne Fritzcard ISDN oder sowas

Mit Modem kenn ich mich überhaupt nicht aus. Also, als sie die Software installiert hat, wurde anscheinend das Modem gefunden. Als es sich einwählen will, kommt er aber nicht online. Auf der AOL-CD steht irgendwas von Registriernummer etc. Da ich leider nicht die CD vor mir liegen habe, kann ich da auch keine genaueren Informationen geben, wie das da laufen soll. Kennt sich einer von euch damit aus? AOL Software (150Std) + 56k Modem! Wäre sehr hilfreich! Auf der AOL Seite steht nix!


----------

